# Herts and Essex for egg share ivf?!?!



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello im looking to start my 2nd ivf egg share i done my first one with CRM but am lookung to do 2nd one with Herts and Essex so im hoping to get some feed back from anyone who has had any experiences with them!!

Many thanx in advance
Carley xXx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi carley 

Have a read of my diary but in summary I would say

Lovely welcoming clinic
Sarah the egg share nurse is lovely and so helpful
Nice clinic with parking
Treatment can start quite quickly
Cheap at £500 for Icsi plus HFEA fee or if no Icsi needed then just HFEA fee

Negatives
Very much one size fits all
Don't measure your estrogen levels whilst stimming

I was very unlucky and got ohss so needed more careful monitoring than some ladies.

Hope this helps x


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Minkey 

Thanx for the info, Sarah is the lady ive spoke to a few times and she's been sooo LOVELY   

I had a bad time with my clinic and she was so supportive and made me not give up hope with ivf as not all clinics r the same!!

My clinic didn't check estrogen either except once wen i went in towards end of scans and i sed i was in pain and i think they checked then!!   

Will have a read thru ur diary in a bit thanku   

Carley xXx


----------



## Sam 1404 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, I am a recipient at H&E.

This is our 3rd attempt since April 10 and Sarah has been with me all the way. She is amazing and I don't think I would cope as well as I have if it weren't for her.

My sister had her IVF twins there 4 years ago and the team is mostly the same and they all remember her and ask me how she and the twins are every time I go.

We had one IVF attempt at the Lister before I gave up on my own eggs (or they gave up on me  ) and we felt it was like a conveyor belt. Our consultant had no recollection of us when we smiled at him in reception even though we had been there the week before.

This is not the case at H&E they are warm and friendly and you feel like they actually care about you, not just your money even though its a business and a very successful one at that.

Carley I hope you feel the same way when you have got to know them all.

Lots of Love and Luck

Sam
xx


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Sam

Thanu so much for ur reply   

It was so lovely to read ur reply as i have had such a horrible time with my previous clinic and it was such a shame as it was my first attempt at ivf and it kinda scared me as i didn't enjoy or get excited about 1 step of the treatment   

I have spoke with Sarah a few times and she has been lovely which is so refreshing as my nurse who i was in contact with at my previous clinic wasn't too nice, very blunt it felt like a bit of a conveyor belt i had to constantly ask questions and they weren't very forthcoming with info even when it came to MY scans   and as you sed about Lister i also smile at my consultant everytime i saw her and was polite (even tho i didn't like her and she reduced me to tears a few times and was very negative) and she completely ignored me and even when i had a scan with her she barely sed a word to me and i felt like she was very irritated by my questions.....!!!   

I can't wait to go visit H&E and hopefully get accepted to egg share (donor) altho im not too sure how long i will have to wait as i only just finished ivf on the 9.6.11!!

Thanx again Sam   

Carley xXx


----------



## Sam 1404 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Carley

I am happy I could help.

I hope you do get excited about your treatment, you are doing an amazing thing and helping women like me have hope.

I wish you all the luck in the world    

Sam xx


----------

